# Paddle Size



## Shooter69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am getting a perception pescador 12 ft. This will be my first kayak. I am 6'1" and about 300 lbs. what size paddle do I need to get will a 230 cm be long enough. I am just going to paddle in the canals and calm water to start
Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You may want to look into a bigger kayak if you haven't already gotten the pescador. You're on the upper limit of weight for that 'yak


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like 230 is about right. There are bigger paddles. The Pescador is an older Tarpon. Its like a cigar boat. Narrow and fast.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out this article - http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?714


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Go to a kayak rental place and whatever width the kayak you're planning to buy, see if the rental place has the same or similar kayak width for you to take a kayak demo ride. 

For example, I'm 5" 9" and weigh 160 pounds. I'm small framed, but with long orangutan length arms (34"). I'm basically very short across the chest area with not too much torso between my shoulders.

My Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro TW is 26" wide with low gunnels. A 230 length paddle is too long for me. I found out with the 26" width of my kayak, a 220 length paddle is perfect for me.

Just because someone weighs 300 pounds doesn't mean they'll need a long length paddle. You might have short arms and lots of torso between your shoulders or you might have long arms like me with not too much torso between your shoulders. 

Just demo a few paddles in different lengths with the same width in a kayak you're planning on buying and you'll find out which length paddle is right for you. This takes the guess work out of which length paddle to buy.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Shooter69 said:


> I am getting a perception pescador 12 ft. This will be my first kayak. I am 6'1" and about 300 lbs.





aquatic argobull said:


> You may want to look into a bigger kayak if you haven't already gotten the pescador. You're on the upper limit of weight for that 'yak


Mike, I have very similar dimensions and like argobull has pointed out you are at the upper limit on that yak. I tried one and if I didn't have the plugs in, there was always water in the yak. It also felt a bit "tippy", but I'm near about old and don't have the best sense of balance any more. If you haven't pulled the trigger on the pescador already you might want to look at something like a Ride 135. As for the paddle, I use a 230.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I think if you're over 200 lbs you'd be pushing it in the Pescador. I was able to try one out before. It was a fast but kinda tippy yak. I'm 6' 220 and had water coming through the scuppers when I was sitting in it without much gear. If you haven't picked it up like some have previously said, I'd look at a Ride model or an Ocean Kayak model. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Trust me when I say this and when I started paddeling I weighted about 360 and at 6'2" . Get a wide boat I use a Malibu x-factor and have a couple of others.


----------

